# going to york



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi all,

got our new(old) van now so gonna try our maiden voyage to york this satturday.I know we will be parked in the non booked general area but 
we thought we would wonder over to meet some of you.   

the question is how do i find you.remember we like some others have never attended a rallie before.(my wife thought we were gonna watch 
a load of cars drive round on gravel when i suggested a rallie :lol: :lol: 


thanks kbsserv


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys, Angie posted this the other day for directions to the MHF area

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-18822.html

See you there 

M&D


----------

